# your wedding colour theme?



## lynne192

hey all was wondering what colour theme you all have/had choose? i was thinking of going with red theme but not 100% sure... 

still got ages until i get married so just planning what i can...

wold love to hear what you guys have going on? anyone having a theme wedding??


----------



## KittenKat

Thinking red and ivory myself, or possibly a darker shade of purple so dear OH doesn't feel like he has been castrated by colour. Need to pick my dress first I think and see what goes with it


----------



## MrsVenn

We had a spring feel as we got married in March - think oyster, silver, ivory, green, crystals etc. 

I'd try and theme based on when you're getting married. One of my friends is getting married in August and is going with hot pink for her colour. Another is getting married in October and is going with aubergine, both very suitable for the season they're getting married in.


----------



## lynne192

aww those both some completely lovely i'm thinking about having a red star themed wedding :D


----------



## buttonnose82

ours is aubergine & Ivory :)


----------



## katieandbump

Cadburys purple and white or ivory (depending on dress i go for) Not keen on the washed out pale colours like lilac want nice bright bold photos. x


----------



## Secret

cadburys purple and ivory :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

god i really think cabury purple is a huge hit at the moment a few of my friends always sporting these colours.


----------



## Vickie

I had navy blue and silver (my favorite sports teams colors :blush:) Worked well though as I had a winter wedding :D


----------



## lynne192

sounds lovely whats your fave team?


----------



## Niki

burgandy and ivory :)


----------



## lynne192

nice niki when u getting married?


----------



## Vickie

lynne192 said:


> sounds lovely whats your fave team?

American Football--Dallas Cowboys :lol: (grew up in Texas)


----------



## lynne192

ah lol sorry football in uk is different and in post place lol....


----------



## Savannah1

Were getting married just after summer
and our wedding colours are
pastel colours

so like pastel yellow, pink etc.

:) very summery


----------



## R&G2007

I had already decided that I wanted my bridesmaid dresses to be in a cadbury purple colour and then I went dress shopping and it all changed.

In the end I had scarlet and diamond white.


----------



## lynne192

how nice thanks all for sharing


----------



## Heidi

We had baby pink and baby blue. I wanted baby pink bridesmaid dresses but hate men in pink so opted for baby blue for them.
it worked out really well, we had a mixture of pink and blue sashes on the chair covers too to mix it up a little :)


----------



## babytots

We are going with pink and black as our colour theme. Not sure on whether it will be a baby pink or a dusky pink yet though as can't make my mind up on bridesmaids dresses lol. x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blue and white :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Black & Ivory!x


----------



## lynne192

thats nice hun.. i considered black but my auntie done that in 2003 plus i'm thinking red be better :D


----------



## lillypiesmummy

pink and brown x


----------



## lynne192

nice pink and brown always thought it was strange combo but seems to work well often x do you have sample pictures?


----------



## Emskins

we are going with black, silver and pink although not sure what pink, i may use a mix of pinks in the end as i love hot pink and baby pink


----------



## lynne192

sounds cool can;t stand pink myself but never liked it lol


----------



## Bocket

Cadburys purple and ivory for us, with lots of sparkles for good measure :-0


----------



## lynne192

oh how nice :D my fave colour is purple but don't want to use it for the wedding, want to have stars and butterflies if i can work them into a red theme.


----------



## Bocket

ooo my invites and table centre pieces have butterflies on and they look really sweet! I wanted a star theme at first as me and OH both have star tattoos lol but changed my mind when I saw the invites that we picked!


----------



## lynne192

long story why i want star but i love butterflies too lol... thinking i will have a white invitation out with red then white with red writting and maybe a red ribbon and little star in the middle of the ribbon?

yours sounds lovely do you have pictures?


----------



## Bocket

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/fiesta_dan/160808.jpg

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/fiesta_dan/160738.jpg

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/fiesta_dan/160724.jpg

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/fiesta_dan/160706.jpg

Just took a couple on the webcam. Haha my glasses even match! Not the clearest but give u an idea!


----------



## lynne192

aww there sooo pretty hun did you do them yourself? you look dead young lol :D


----------



## Bocket

haha thank u! I'm 23 lol!

No, I was going to but the girl who's doing my chair covers / centre pieces did me a good package, doing the whole lot for not very much. I played around doing my own but in the end I got bored and couldn't be arsed haha


----------



## lynne192

must just be the picture hun don't look 23 lol... guess thats not always a bad thing everyone always thinks i look dead young, how much did the package cost you seems like you got a good one thre :D


----------



## Bocket

she's doing big tall martini glass thingys with flowers and feather in on the tables and all the covers setting up the room etc and all the place names / table plan / top table deco and the invite pack for £300 - and I picked her most expensive options lol, so didn't think that was too bad, compared to others I spoke to.


----------



## lynne192

thats pretty good hun, wish i lived in her area would def go with her. how many people you having at your wedding? how much in total have you spend/spending?


----------



## Bocket

we've got 60 for the daytime and sit down meal and 120 for the night do. To be honest it's spiralled from about 45 in the day and 90 at night but I'm from a big family and we never get to all be in the same place at once, so hopefully we all will be!

I reckon in total we'll spend about £7000 but we have been very very lucky and had help from both sides of our family.


----------



## aly888

I am glad that so far no-one has mentioned my colour scheme :happydance: although, I hope that doesnt mean it's gonna look terrible! lol


----------



## lynne192

Bocket said:


> we've got 60 for the daytime and sit down meal and 120 for the night do. To be honest it's spiralled from about 45 in the day and 90 at night but I'm from a big family and we never get to all be in the same place at once, so hopefully we all will be!
> 
> I reckon in total we'll spend about £7000 but we have been very very lucky and had help from both sides of our family.

wow £7,000 i don't want to spend more than £4,000 think we cdan bearly afford that, got some time so will shop around and such too see what we can get, my auntie is a graphic designer and done her whole wedding invitations, favours and such, she had a big flash wedding at a hilton which cost my grandparents like £10,000 but she done alot herself so could have cost her more, so going to talk nicely to her and see if she'll help with those, she is also really good at designing cakes so might buy the plain ones out of M&S and ASDA and get them stacked and get her to decorate them for us, could prob do it myself but i think she is better... my OH's side of the family is pretty well off so they might help but not holding out hope but we'll see. I also have a big family but not sure who we will be inviting, his family is huge too but he doesn't even know half his family.



aly888 said:


> I am glad that so far no-one has mentioned my colour scheme :happydance: although, I hope that doesnt mean it's gonna look terrible! lol

hey aly what is your colour/theme?


----------



## Bocket

I've found it amazing since we've been planning how many people have pitched in. And we recently made a cake for OH's dad and partner when they re-married earlier this month, I bought a cake stand and made loads of cupcakes and a cake for the top layer and it looked lovely and went down really well. I reckon you can easy do it on £4000 and it will be absolutely stunning. As long as all ur special people are there and u both look good, nothing else matters xx


----------



## lynne192

thats cool do you have a picture of the cake?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Ivory and Turquoise for us. x


----------



## lynne192

oh nice sounds lovely x


----------



## amylk87

blue, silver and ivory :) x


----------



## lynne192

oh how lovely, we were gonna have red, my choice lol, but don't think my OH too keen great back to square one


----------



## tmr1234

we are having red and white red being the biggst colure as my dress is red


----------



## lynne192

sounds lovely hun, we were gonna have a red theme but my OH doesn't like red so we've changed it to navy/midnight blue.


----------



## Bocket

Hi Lynne,

This is the only pic we got of the cake :-( should have more on other people cameras but not been sent any just yet....

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y156/fiesta_dan/weddingcake.jpg

I made the cupcake one on the right


----------



## lynne192

looks good :D


----------



## myasmumma

we are having baby pink and cream/off white


----------



## lynne192

sounds nice :D

anyone have pictures to share?


----------



## Pinkgirl

Our theme is sweets....from table names to table plan.
We are having a sweetie buffet too.

Colours are chocolate brown and rose pink x


----------



## lynne192

oh how nice you got sample pictures or anything?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are going with Hot Pink & Baby Pink but i cant decide between White or Ivory... Probibly end up going with white tho x


----------



## lynne192

thats cool alot of pinks :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lynne192 said:


> thats cool alot of pinks :D

I know lol :blush: But i love it ALOT lol my fav color and im very girly girly lol

My DF said that he doesnt mind because the colors dont mean much to him he just wants to make me Mrs Redgate :cloud9:

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## lynne192

thats great hun. sounds lovely not fond of pink myself but it looks lovely on other people do you have any sample pictures of your wedding ideas? when you getting hitched?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We've not set an exact date yet but we are hoping to be married before next summer, i would love to get married before christmas but its all about the money we had our offical engagement party 17th April this year and thought it would be nice to get married the same time next year not 100% yet tho lol x


----------



## lynne192

that sounds nice hun and a good idea, hope all works out for you, know what you mean about money one of the main reasons i am not getting married for another 5years :(


----------



## sanouette

thinking of either black/gold ... or green (my only issue with the green is my partners out fit as he will be wearing long coat and i think it will look a bit out of the ordinary)theme like my avatar.


----------



## lynne192

maybe a little but you never know...


----------



## RedRose19

im stuck between two choices .. :dohh:

which sounds nice a dark almost wine red and cream??

or bright red and silver?? i love them both :wacko:


----------



## lynne192

oh how lovely.


----------



## myasmumma

babyhopes10 said:


> im stuck between two choices .. :dohh:
> 
> which sounds nice a dark almost wine red and cream??
> 
> or bright red and silver?? i love them both :wacko:

you could do wine red and cream with silver accents :thumbup: that would look lovely


----------



## RedRose19

yeah def sounds good.. i hate having so much choice haha.. my oh just says he will go with what ever :dohh: doesnt help me haha


----------



## lynne192

lol was my OH who picked our colours :D


----------



## sanouette

babyhopes10 said:


> im stuck between two choices .. :dohh:
> 
> which sounds nice a dark almost wine red and cream??
> 
> or bright red and silver?? i love them both :wacko:

i think the first choice is gorgeous!!:flower:


----------



## hevGsd

Im having African theme! so all different types of oranges and browns :flower:
Only 1 problem..... I hate orange and brown but I really want an African theme. Will be going bridesmaid dress shopping this weekend so will see what we find :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mine is satin red and ivory and it look's great, I always knew what colour theme I wanted so it was quite easy for us.

<3


----------



## honeybee2

Our colours are black, Ivory/ Cream and old vintage pink. Think vintage & pearls- thats our wedding :o) eeeeee cant wait!!!


----------



## lynne192

thats lovely i considered this but my auntie done this at her wedding in 2003 so didn't want to copy her, so we are having a royal blue and white scheme with scottish theme,


----------

